# New Bunnings "fermenter" Style Containers



## Bribie G (28/5/12)

I seem to remember last year Bunnings brought out some 30L barrels which were more square shaped. I need a couple of extre FVs with comp season upon us. It's a 60k round trip to the nearest shed so I thought I'd just post and see if anyone bought these or seen them recently. I could just ring them but I've been misinformed about things in the past and had a wasted trip. <_<


----------



## Maheel (28/5/12)

seen them at cannon hill the other day (thursday )

looked like they had just filled the shelves


----------



## RdeVjun (28/5/12)

I know what you mean Bribie, I ended up with a new 25L cube a while ago when I sent someone to the big green shed for one of those! <_< 
I'll let you know if I spot one, I'm headed over to get a few other things from the Toowoomba BGS later today.


----------



## Arghonaut (28/5/12)

Bribie G said:


> I seem to remember last year Bunnings brought out some 30L barrels which were more square shaped. I need a couple of extre FVs with comp season upon us. It's a 60k round trip to the nearest shed so I thought I'd just post and see if anyone bought these or seen them recently. I could just ring them but I've been misinformed about things in the past and had a wasted trip. <_<



Bought a couple from the Coffs store about 6 weeks ago. Have the 3rd batch in them currently, been doing 26 litre batches no probs.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (28/5/12)

Bribie, why don't you go to Carseldine bunnings on the way to/from work? It's only _just_ off the M1 after the sharp bend to the Gateway Arterial/Southern Cross way. That way, no wasted trip. 

Either exit northbound and run through Bracken Ridge back to Southern Cross/Gateway (can't remember what it is there) - on the way to work; or turn off Southern Cross to Bicentennial Drive -> Beams Road and once done, exit northbound and head home on the Bruce.


----------



## JaseH (28/5/12)

Arghonaut said:


> Bought a couple from the Coffs store about 6 weeks ago. Have the 3rd batch in them currently, been doing 26 litre batches no probs.



Bumped my batches up to 27L in them - haven't had any krausen explosions yet. Come close on my last brew though, just bulged the glad-wrap a bit!


----------



## Bribie G (28/5/12)

They've sent a gnome with a torch to the other end of the shed to look for them and will ring back (that was 20 mins ago). Need to go to the crapper so what's to bet they'll ring then <_<
If they don't have them at Moronfield I'll head for Carseldine. Surprisingly it's almost as convenient as MF, by the time you leave the M1 and go down Buchanan's Road and park at Bunnings MF if you just keep driving on the M1 you're already past Narangba and another 10 mins to Carseldine which as you say is right on the Motorway. 

Might hit Dans at Northlakes on the way home. 

Damn this is going to be a long day :lol: - thanks for the heads up that these are still available.


Edit: don't think about the Zywiec Porter don't think about the Zywiec Porter don't think about the Zywiec Porter don't think about the Zywiec Porter don't think about the Zywiec Porter don't think about the Zywiec Porter don't think about the Zywiec Porter don't think about the Zywiec Porter don't think about the Zywiec Porter ...................


----------



## ashley_leask (28/5/12)

Bribie G said:


> I seem to remember last year Bunnings brought out some 30L barrels which were more square shaped. I need a couple of extre FVs with comp season upon us. It's a 60k round trip to the nearest shed so I thought I'd just post and see if anyone bought these or seen them recently. I could just ring them but I've been misinformed about things in the past and had a wasted trip. <_<



Bought one each of the 30L square and 25L round about 6 weeks ago. The round ones don't have any volume markings on the outside.


----------



## Bribie G (28/5/12)

Morayfield had them
These are really neat compared to the old barrels, and less than $20 each with an O ring. I'll reno my two "traditional" fermenters with new taps.


----------



## RdeVjun (28/5/12)

Awesome! Just don't blow a disc lifting them!


----------



## Bribie G (28/5/12)

Didn't get to Dans but popped into 1st choice who had a stack of "Grey Import" Singaporean Tiger as opposed to the BUL, whoever makes it - three 660ml tallies for $10, try anything once.


----------



## evildrakey (28/5/12)

So what size drill bit did you need for them to put in the right sized whole for the grommet?


----------



## glenwal (28/5/12)

evildrakey said:


> So what size drill bit did you need for them to put in the right sized whole for the grommet?


Glad wrap doesn't require a grommet


----------



## HBHB (28/5/12)

evildrakey said:


> So what size drill bit did you need for them to put in the right sized whole for the grommet?




13 mm


----------



## evildrakey (28/5/12)

Glen W said:


> Glad wrap doesn't require a grommet



I've never done the gladwrap thing and have wondered why people do it...

I've always fermented in glass or plastic carboys with bubbler airlocks or (rarely) a krausen tube..


----------



## Batz (28/5/12)

Bribie G said:


> Morayfield had them
> These are really neat compared to the old barrels, and less than $20 each with an O ring. I'll reno my two "traditional" fermenters with new taps.
> 
> View attachment 54841



They look cool, what's the dimensions please Mike?


----------



## Wolfy (28/5/12)

evildrakey said:


> I've never done the gladwrap thing and have wondered why people do it...


Because it's cheap, easy, disposable with nothing to maintain like airlocks or tubes etc.


----------



## brad81 (28/5/12)

Wolfy said:


> Because it's cheap, easy, disposable with nothing to maintain like airlocks or tubes etc.



How do you keep it on? Big elastic band?


----------



## brendo (28/5/12)

brad81 said:


> How do you keep it on? Big elastic band?



generally just use the gasket out of the lid - perfect size and keeps it on there nice and snug.


----------



## doon (28/5/12)

With the big black o ring that is for the red lid


----------



## NickB (28/5/12)

Check the threads if you're gonna use the taps on them Bribie...

I bought one a few weeks back, and the fermenter was misthreaded meaning the tap would screw in somewhat, but was skipping a thread. They replaced no worries, and the new one all OK.

Cheers


----------



## Bribie G (28/5/12)

evildrakey said:


> I've never done the gladwrap thing and have wondered why people do it...
> 
> I've always fermented in glass or plastic carboys with bubbler airlocks or (rarely) a krausen tube..



typical usage: seals off the fermenter beautifully and gives you a "glass window" view into what is happening. 







Batz said:


> They look cool, what's the dimensions please Mike?



300w x 450h to top of the red cap



NickB said:


> Check the threads if you're gonna use the taps on them Bribie...
> 
> 
> I bought one a few weeks back, and the fermenter was misthreaded meaning the tap would screw in somewhat, but was skipping a thread. They replaced no worries, and the new one all OK.
> ...


Will do that now, thanks Nick. I also bought 5 taps so will swap if necessary


----------



## Paul H (28/5/12)

Bribie G said:


> typical usage: seals off the fermenter beautifully and gives you a "glass window" view into what is happening.
> 
> View attachment 54845
> 
> ...



Being a seasoned rappa I find my ring (o'ring) is too tight & ends up flinging off the fermenter after a build up of pressure..

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Bribie G (28/5/12)

Paul, I've only ever had that problem if I don't work the O ring right down to the bottom of the thread on the fermenter opening. Even with a big mutha stout fermentation that really bulges up the cling wrap.


----------



## homebrewkid (28/5/12)

on the odd occasion that ive used cling wrap i cant be stuffed getting the o-ring out of the lid 

i just put glad wrap on and run some electrical tape around the outside where the thread is never a problem and no trying to get the o-ring out of the lid

but i must admit i like the bloop bloop bloop noise from the airlock so i use one most times 

cheers: HBK


----------



## Batz (28/5/12)

homebrewkid said:


> on the odd occasion that ive used cling wrap i cant be stuffed getting the o-ring out of the lid
> 
> i just put glad wrap on and run some electrical tape around the outside where the thread is never a problem and no trying to get the o-ring out of the lid
> 
> ...




If you use glad wrap you don't need to take an o ring out of the lid more than once. It's really not that hard.


----------



## Gar (28/5/12)

Bribie G said:


> Morayfield had them
> These are really neat compared to the old barrels, and less than $20 each with an O ring. I'll reno my two "traditional" fermenters with new taps.



Any chance on those dimensions of the 30's Bribie?

I suspect they may be shorter than the barrels which would be great for my fridge....


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (28/5/12)

Gar said:


> Any chance on those dimensions of the 30's Bribie?
> 
> I suspect they may be shorter than the barrels which would be great for my fridge....


450 high and 270 width and depth Gar

no rubber seal in the lid of these but for the price I picked one up a few weeks ago.

cheers
Ciro


----------



## Vanoontour (28/5/12)

Awesome fermenters but check the final product, as mentioned some times the threads cross up but other than that, two thumbs up.


----------



## Gar (28/5/12)

Cheers Ciro :beer:


----------



## Bribie G (28/5/12)

They have quite normal rubber O rings as you can make out from the labels displayed on the photo. 

Also I just used a bit of lube to make sure I screwed it in really tight 




Later when I got onto the fermenters themselves the taps went in fine

h34r:


----------



## Cube (28/5/12)

Hey Bribie are there handles moulded into the sides to lift it with no lid??

Cheers


----------



## Bribie G (29/5/12)

Yes, good deep handles which didn't show up too well in the earlier photo.

And, Paul H, less scope for the O ring to spring off as it has quite a "deep" threaded collar compared to the trad. fermenter. 
Pils has taken off already, woot.


----------



## Parks (29/5/12)

Bribie G said:


> View attachment 54853
> 
> 
> Yes, good deep handles which didn't show up too well in the earlier photo.
> ...


They look awesome Bribie! I mostly use my 60L round fermenter but wouldn't mind getting rid of all the varying shape and size 30L ones.

These may just be on my list...


----------



## DUANNE (29/5/12)

these also make a good hlt with a couple of kettle elements in them. mine has been going for 20 or so brews so far and does the job well.


----------



## adryargument (1/6/12)

Anyone got the prod code for these? need to make a few calls to check if they are in stock.


----------



## sp0rk (1/6/12)

for those depressed about no markings on the 25 litre round barrel 
23 litres is at the bottom of the ring that goes around just above/at the handles


----------



## Gar (1/6/12)

adryargument said:


> Anyone got the prod code for these? need to make a few calls to check if they are in stock.



Haven't got a code but they're made by BMW Plastics (30L storage drum with screwtop lid, o ring and bung)

Very happy with my 30's, smelled pretty damned awful at first but it seems to be washing out

:beer: for the heads up Bribie... free's up a lot of room in the fridge


----------



## Acasta (13/9/12)

Are these bad boys still around? I had a look at my local bunnings (preston/northland) and they only had 1 older round 25L one.


----------



## Charst (13/9/12)

Acasta said:


> Are these bad boys still around? I had a look at my local bunnings (preston/northland) and they only had 1 older round 25L one.




pretty sure ive sen them at the bunning in coburg, give them a call first though


----------



## Acasta (13/9/12)

Cheers man! Will do.


----------



## Wolfman (13/9/12)

Might pop in on the way to work then!


----------



## Bribie G (9/3/13)

NECRO: Following on from another thread I thought I'd bump this one as some members had difficulty finding them - these "fermenters" are still at Bunnings. Spotted a stack of them at Bunnings Taree the other day, still around $19.
I've disposed of all my old 30L Coopers style drums and find these square vessels to be the ducks nuts.


----------



## BEC26 (9/3/13)

Bribie G said:


> NECRO: Following on from another thread I thought I'd bump this one as some members had difficulty finding them - these "fermenters" are still at Bunnings. Spotted a stack of them at Bunnings Taree the other day, still around $19.
> I've disposed of all my old 30L Coopers style drums and find these square vessels to be the ducks nuts.


Good stuff Bribie G!!

Just found this necro thread so THANKS!!!

PS how are you finding the local area? Will have to meet up for a personalised BIAB tutorial

Cheers
Bruce


----------



## Tony (9/3/13)

I have seen them at my local bunnings also.


----------



## Bribie G (9/3/13)

BEC26 said:


> Good stuff Bribie G!!
> 
> Just found this necro thread so THANKS!!!
> 
> ...


Bruce

Maaaate - where have you been hiding?
Actually I'm doing a brew tomorrow if you are free (I'm at Old Bar just off the village centre) if you want to PM me.

cheers
Michael

PS, love the area. Makes SEQ seem like living in Soweto. I also love the weather (despite the rain the Queenslanders keep sending us). Amuses me when people complain about the heat and humidity and SWMBO is reaching for her cardigan  - I prefer cool anyway as I'll find out over the Winter.
Expect I'll adapt and be whining with the best next year.


----------



## punkin (10/3/13)

Thanks for the bump, i saw this thread before when i was fermenting 84l at a time. Now i am cubing this has much more relevance to me. 

Thanks. Have a like. 


Don'tSpendItAllInOneShopPunkin


----------



## punkin (10/3/13)

Got em, they have a black lid now. Still <$20, i bought 4.

Edited to avoid the spelling police.


----------



## pommiebloke (10/3/13)

Bought 2 of the 30L square ones today.

Got heaps of them and others at Bunnings Carseldine. $19.98 a piece.


----------



## BEC26 (24/3/13)

oh noes

None at Taree today!!!!!!


----------



## Phoney (24/3/13)

Questions; Are they stackable and would they fit 25kgs of grain?


----------



## QldKev (24/3/13)

phoneyhuh said:


> Questions; Are they stackable and would they fit 25kgs of grain?


No and no.

You could stack them if they had side support, so IMHO I say no.

For 25kg grain you need 40L capacity, so another no.


----------



## pat_00 (25/3/13)

I bought one a couple of weeks ago.

They are cheap, but the plastic is pretty thin so they flex a lot. I wouldn't stack them.


----------



## Phoney (25/3/13)

OK I thought as much. Thanks for the replies anyway!

I'm sure there's got to be somewhere that sells strong, stackable square plastic drums with large screwtop lids, 40 or 50L capacity. I'm just yet to find them. h34r:


----------



## Bribie G (25/3/13)

BEC26 said:


> oh noes
> 
> None at Taree today!!!!!!


BEC, I have ONE spare I can sell you for $15 with tap if interested, I have 3 but recently bought a 60L fermenter off my neighbour so I'm over-equipped.
All in perfect nick.


----------



## Pickaxe (25/3/13)

BCF Have good cheap food quality containers too.


----------



## Beerisyummy (27/3/13)

Pickaxe said:


> BCF Have good cheap food quality containers too.


I've got a 200L food grade drum in the garage that needs to go :unsure: . I use it for mixing and storing salt water normally.
Unfortunately, I don't have any gladwrap wide enough to cover the top.

I've got to say, I love the 30L Bunnies drums.
I have been using two since the get go and they are a great size. They also make airating the wort a breeze when you spin them back and forth.
The extra volume also helps when you are getting your processes dialed in and end up with the need to dilute a batch with several liters. Or it could just be a wheat beer gone mad.


----------



## BEC26 (1/4/13)

Bribie G said:


> BEC, I have ONE spare I can sell you for $15 with tap if interested, I have 3 but recently bought a 60L fermenter off my neighbour so I'm over-equipped.
> All in perfect nick.


Hey Bribie G

missed this post but am interested!

Managed to get one this weekend in port mac, and literally just now measured up the "new" ferment fridge - it will fit 2 drums side by side.

Will have to work out pickup/payment

Strange, cos I subbed to this thread and your post wasn't an email alert . . .

Pm me

Cheers


----------



## thrillho (21/5/13)

Just bumping again guys, sorry!

Ergonomically, which is the better space saver, the round or the square ones?


----------



## tiprya (21/5/13)

They are pretty much the same dimensions, but the square ones hold more volume (for obvious reasons). You're unlikely to have a space the round one will fit that the square one wont.


----------



## NickB (21/5/13)

I use these exclusively now. Getting ahold of them here has been a pain. Cannon Hill had them when I lived around the corner. But Booval don't, and the Nerang store don't. Ended up finding them at Browns Plains on the eye home from work one weekend.

Cheers


----------



## tricache (21/5/13)

NickB said:


> I use these exclusively now. Getting ahold of them here has been a pain. Cannon Hill had them when I lived around the corner. But Booval don't, and the Nerang store don't. Ended up finding them at Browns Plains on the eye home from work one weekend.
> 
> Cheers


We have a brand new Bunnings opening next to our work end of the month...I will keep an eye out!


----------



## Bribie G (21/5/13)

BEC26 said:


> Hey Bribie G
> 
> missed this post but am interested!
> 
> ...


Sorry BEC completely missed your post, have PMd


----------



## TidalPete (21/5/13)

phoneyhuh said:


> OK I thought as much. Thanks for the replies anyway!
> 
> I'm sure there's got to be somewhere that sells strong, stackable square plastic drums with large screwtop lids, 40 or 50L capacity. I'm just yet to find them. h34r:


 :icon_offtopic:
If you find any please let me know phoneyhuh.
Square is good if you're short on space like I am
I do have a couple of square DLM drums obtained from my LHBS yonks ago but they only hold just over half a sack.


----------



## Batz (21/5/13)

Bunnings at Noosa have shit loads of them, I bought a couple more the other day. Like Nick they are my fermenter of choice now.

If I can make it to the swap, (that's if I'm out of this shut I'm working ATM), I'll be happy to bring some along to those who need them.

batz


----------



## tazman1967 (21/5/13)

Bunnings at Mt Gravatt have heaps, picked up two.


----------



## Bribie G (21/5/13)

These are not manufactured as fermenters. But being home brewers, whenever we go into Charlie Cheap or Reject Shop or BCF we are always on the lookout for anything that can be adapted to HB purposes. Bunnings has struck the gong here with an incredible product but at the end of the day we are rats in the walls, constantly looking looking looking.

Keep ratting guys 







Edit: for example, FFS what would be the odds of a 40 litre electric boiling device for tea and coffee at old ladies' Bingo mornings being the basis of an entire branch of modern home brewing?? :blink:


----------



## iralosavic (21/5/13)

Is a standard supermarket roll of cling wrap wide enough to cover the opening in a single (albeit layered) pass? I've been meaning to get one of these for ages (lid for aerating/shaking the crap out of it or for storing wort or lagering, no lid for fermenting).


----------



## Bribie G (21/5/13)

Clingwrap is even easier to use on these than a "Coopers" style fermenter which has a wider mouth.




one layer is all that's required.


----------



## iralosavic (21/5/13)

I knew you'd happily chime in, Bribie  Sold! Hey have you tried leak testing these when sealed? I've never been able to shake my coopers style fermenter (due to the 13mm hole) and was never sure if they sealed 100% when being shaken vigorously or stored upside down etc.


----------



## Bribie G (21/5/13)

With the O ring they seal very well, you shouldn't have any problems with vigorous shaking. What's the 13 mm hole? Tap hole is the same as most other containers such as jerries that take the same tap.


----------



## iralosavic (21/5/13)

Bribie G said:


> With the O ring they seal very well, you shouldn't have any problems with vigorous shaking. What's the 13 mm hole? Tap hole is the same as most other containers such as jerries that take the same tap.


The hole with the grommet in it to seal in airlocks. A mate set me up extract brewing when he retired from it himself, so I've actually never bought a fermenter and have only ever owned one with a hole in the lid.


----------



## Grainer (21/5/13)

are they OK for food tho?


----------



## iralosavic (21/5/13)

Grainer said:


> are they OK for food tho?


beer is food! Bunnings website says "Food and drug approved material".


----------



## Bribie G (21/5/13)

They don't come with a hole, as they are not fermenters but you can drill one if you like, but if you are using clingwrap why would you need to?

What is this grommet you speak of ?


----------



## iralosavic (21/5/13)

Bribie G said:


> They don't come with a hole, as they are not fermenters but you can drill one if you like, but if you are using clingwrap why would you need to?
> 
> What is this grommet you speak of ?


We have our wires crossed, mate. I meant that I've never had the chance to test a Coopers fermenter for water tightness due to the hole in the lid, hence my asking if these storage drums seal 100%. I will most certainly NOT be drilling a hole as the lack of a hole is 90% of the attraction - it allows it to serve so many additional purposes. Given that I use glad wrap when siphoning out the final beer (to prevent any airborne nasties getting in) (I only use the tap if I'm bottling [super rare]), this is a natural progression for me.


----------



## yum beer (21/5/13)

Bribie G said:


> What is this grommet you speak of ?


A grommet is very similar to a kitten collar... :huh:


----------



## JaseH (22/5/13)

iralosavic said:


> We have our wires crossed, mate. I meant that I've never had the chance to test a Coopers fermenter for water tightness due to the hole in the lid, hence my asking if these storage drums seal 100%.


I've had some problems with mine sealing correctly, there is a mold line through the lip of the opening which causes some issues with the o-ring sealing properly. I've trimmed it up as best as I can with a sharp blade, but I still get some seepage occasionally when shaking the crap out of the wort to aerate it. Its not a big deal, just an annoyance.


----------



## Parks (22/5/13)

Frothie said:


> I've had some problems with mine sealing correctly, there is a mold line through the lip of the opening which causes some issues with the o-ring sealing properly. I've trimmed it up as best as I can with a sharp blade, but I still get some seepage occasionally when shaking the crap out of the wort to aerate it. Its not a big deal, just an annoyance.


You know I don't reckon half the people would glad-wrap if there wasn't always this issue with sealing fermenters.

I can't fathom that no-one has made a better design for that top seal. All they have to do is separate the sealing lid piece from the screw down top (same as mason jars) and it would work much more reliably. Currently you are twisting and putting all kinds of bad force on that seal as you screw the lid on.

{edit:image to illustrate point}


----------



## Josho (22/5/13)

Hey Dudes,

I picked one of these up last week the drum style one.

I will be probably getting a drum also - need the extra fermenter room - going to start brewing some stouts.

The taps they had dont work(fit) with my bottle wand - the cooper supplied one.

When bottling with these do you guys just turn the tap on and off per bottle and let it flow into the bottles like that - let it froth up a little,

Will I run the risk of infection?


----------



## Bribie G (22/5/13)

You can get a new wand from any LHBS that will fit the Bunnings style taps. I've got two, one I bought on Bribie Island but lost, and the other at Taree. Then I found the Bribie one the next day :huh: so I reckon they are pretty universal. The Brigalow ones from supermarkets don't fit so I presume they are the same as the Coopers.

Grommet confusion sorted


----------



## Josho (22/5/13)

Cheers for that matey,


----------



## iralosavic (22/5/13)

Looking forward to grabbing a couple of these afore my next brew. I have so many first world problems... I have such a big list of bits and pieces I want for my brewery, but a limited budget to put towards them and now I don't know which things to get first and which to defer to the next pay! Oh what a dilhemma!


----------



## Clutch (22/5/13)

Does anyone have the width measurement for these bad boys?


----------



## Bribie G (22/5/13)

Within a few mm as I had to do a "sight off" with a dressmaking tape measure:

28cm

44cm


----------



## Clutch (22/5/13)

You're a gem Bribie. 28w x 44d?


----------



## leahy268 (22/5/13)

According to the bunnings website. 290w by 450d so I'd say that sounds close enough.


----------



## Bribie G (22/5/13)

Yup was squinting a bit :lol:


----------



## Bribie G (22/5/13)

Hey Clutch why are you selling all that stuff on the other thread, you getting a BM or something?


----------



## Clutch (22/5/13)

Nah, got a Sabco Brew Magic, just clearing out room and building funds for a kegging setup.

Bought 2 x 25l fermenters from Bunnings tonight, can now fit 4 batches in my latest fridge.


----------



## Clutch (22/5/13)

Hell yeah.

Plus two other fridges for fermenting, plus a chesty and a cold beer fridge.


----------



## Beerisyummy (23/5/13)

Clutch said:


> Hell yeah.
> 
> Plus two other fridges for fermenting, plus a chesty and a cold beer fridge.


That's a damn nice fridge Clutch. What model is it?
Four fermenters at once is pretty sweet although you might need some ply on that middle rack. One fermenter with 27- 28 litres of lager is enough to make similar racks in mine deform permanently.



Bribie G said:


> Within a few mm as I had to do a "sight off" with a dressmaking tape measure:
> 
> 28cm
> 
> 44cm


Anyone seen Silence of the Lambs? "It puts the lotion in the basket". 
If anyone else has their dressmaking gear out, could someone measure how far the snap type taps protrude once fitted? The normal type stick out a fair way.
In the picture above you can see one advantage of the round style containers in that they can be turned in a tight space to clear the taps. Using the square type in a tight squeeze, the taps can cause problems.


----------



## Clutch (23/5/13)

Kelvinator 500L.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (23/5/13)

Clutch said:


> Nah, got a Sabco Brew Magic, just clearing out room and building funds for a kegging setup.
> 
> Bought 2 x 25l fermenters from Bunnings tonight, can now fit 4 batches in my latest fridge.


Should have grabbed my kegging stuff when I cleared out of Bris-vegas.

It would have been the 'complete circle' that the taps that changed your perception of home brew, ended up becoming yours.  :chug:


----------



## Bribie G (23/5/13)

Now I remember, you bought Ross's Sabco.


----------



## Newts (20/8/13)

Just on this one guys, how do you know they're food safe? I brought one with a black lid yesterday and it doesn't say it anywhere. They also had water jerry cans made by the same brand with red lids but they weren't suitable as fermenters


----------



## Josho (20/8/13)

yeah newts im wondering the same thing they look good but.... will it give me problems?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (20/8/13)

I've always used them - when they had the red lids and now. IIRC, the red lid ones didn't say, but given they are selling them as "water drums" with a tap on the bottom, I'd hazard a guess that they couldn't sell them as water drums without them being food grade. Seems to make sense to me.

A local brewer here (Lagerbomb) uses SCA Water drums for cubes (25L from Supercheap Auto), and has never reported a problem with them. 

Given the nanny state, I reckon that if it says "for water" I reckon it's "food grade".


----------



## CamM (20/8/13)

http://www.bunnings.com.au/products_product_water-storage-drum-bmw-30l-nat-wide-mouth-wbung_P3240382.aspx?search=water+drum&searchType=any&searchSubType=products

The link above states these are made of HDPE, so it's very likely fine.


edit: speeling.


----------



## Josho (20/8/13)

HAHAAH yeah drug and food safe so i guess it ticks both boxes for us home brewsers


----------



## keifer33 (20/8/13)

I emailed BMW Plastics who are listed as the manufacturer and they emailed back all there HDPE is FDA classed as food safe. Can dig up the email tonight if people want.


----------



## Edgebrew (20/8/13)

From bunnings link, "Wide mouth with bung" ... Just the way I like them.


----------



## punkin (21/8/13)

What do you think you will catch if it doesn't say food safe anywhere?

Shrunken testicles, growing boobs?


I just like to get on with life and ignore all this stuff, it's not made from radioactive lead lined with thalidamide dust.


----------



## citizensnips (21/8/13)

That's a bit of a questionable opinion there punkin but nonetheless your opinion. Just don't be too carefree when drinking from any plastic in your home or from a shop for a consistently long amount of time. Your brewing life could be cut severely short.


----------



## MastersBrewery (21/8/13)

citizensnips said:


> That's a bit of a questionable opinion there punkin but nonetheless your opinion. Just don't be too carefree when drinking from any plastic in your home or from a shop for a consistently long amount of time. Your brewing life could be cut severely short.


So what your saying is, it is made from radio active, lead line, thalidomide dust! Awesome and I thought it was just the fresh hops from Yob making make beers taste so good :huh:


----------



## citizensnips (21/8/13)

yes exactly master brewery, spot on


----------



## punkin (22/8/13)

citizensnips said:


> That's a bit of a questionable opinion there punkin but nonetheless your opinion. Just don't be too carefree when drinking from any plastic in your home or from a shop for a consistently long amount of time. Your brewing life could be cut severely short.



I drink 30 litres of beer a week. I don't think plastic is going to cut my life short.


----------



## chromakey (23/6/14)

Sorry to bump this thread, but what does everyone do to 'clean up' the tap holes on these containers?

I got another one of these the other day and the hole drilled into it for the tap is a bit messy on the inside. There are some rough edges which i think could be an issue for infections.


----------



## Batz (23/6/14)

Chromakey said:


> Sorry to bump this thread, but what does everyone do to 'clean up' the tap holes on these containers?
> 
> I got another one of these the other day and the hole drilled into it for the tap is a bit messy on the inside. There are some rough edges which i think could be an issue for infections.


Stanley Knife


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/6/14)

Chromakey said:


> Sorry to bump this thread, but what does everyone do to 'clean up' the tap holes on these containers?
> .


A file.


----------



## chromakey (23/6/14)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Forever Wort (23/6/14)

Fingernail ... :unsure:


----------



## Bribie G (23/6/14)

When cleaning and sanitising, I take the tap out of course, but on reassembling I drip some Starsan into the tap thread well and use that as lube to tighten up the tap, then pour hot water into the vessel, shake and foam, put lid on and it's ready to be stored for next fermentation.


----------



## Batz (23/6/14)

So are they all blue now?


http://www.bunnings.com.au/venture-bmw-30l-blue-tint-wide-mouth-water-storage-drum-with-bung_p3240534


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (23/6/14)

Disassemble tap and bleach bomb the lot.


----------



## QldKev (23/6/14)

Batz said:


> So are they all blue now?
> 
> 
> http://www.bunnings.com.au/venture-bmw-30l-blue-tint-wide-mouth-water-storage-drum-with-bung_p3240534



Yep and BPA free


----------



## Bribie G (23/6/14)

Probably the same flavour of blue that Willow has been using for a few years. I got one of the last white Willows to use for cold conditioning. Then they changed to blue, and I emailed them. Reply was that it's perfectly food safe, the reason they did it (and presumably Bunnings' supplier) is that most of these vessels are made for camping and no doubt strapped to the tops of those 4wd contraptions that infest the countryside and beaches, and the blue protects the plastic from UV deterioration.


----------



## Grott (23/6/14)

> Disassemble tap and bleach bomb the lot
> good one, do the same


----------



## Batz (23/6/14)

Bribie G said:


> Probably the same flavour of blue that Willow has been using for a few years. I got one of the last white Willows to use for cold conditioning. Then they changed to blue, and I emailed them. Reply was that it's perfectly food safe, the reason they did it (and presumably Bunnings' supplier) is that most of these vessels are made for camping and no doubt strapped to the tops of those 4wd contraptions that infest the countryside and beaches, and the blue protects the plastic from UV deterioration.


Just for a fleeting minute there, I thought it maybe good news. :unsure:


----------



## Maheel (23/6/14)

QldKev said:


> Yep and BPA free



Can be used for Home Brewing
even has this


----------



## Vini2ton (23/6/14)

Something made in Australia.Pinch me.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/6/14)

Batz said:


> So are they all blue now?
> 
> 
> http://www.bunnings.com.au/venture-bmw-30l-blue-tint-wide-mouth-water-storage-drum-with-bung_p3240534


I would have thought they would be blue to fit in with various other coloured vessels ie

Blue = water
Red = Petrol
Yellow/Black = Diesel
Green = 2 stroke


----------



## dammag (23/6/14)

The new blue fermenter I bought from Bunnings last week had a sticker over a sticker on it. I peeled back the top sticker and underneath was a Super Cheap Auto sticker. I just looked on their website and they sell them for $25 as opposed to $16 at Bunnings. Useless info I know.

As an aside, anyone worrying about the odour of these when they are new, I filled mine with hot water and unscented Napisan for 3 days, rinsed it out and couldn't smell a thing.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/6/14)

dammag said:


> The new blue fermenter I bought from Bunnings last week had a sticker over a sticker on it. I peeled back the top sticker and underneath was a Super Cheap Auto sticker. I just looked on their website and they sell them for $25 as opposed to $16 at Bunnings. Useless info I know.
> 
> .


You would have to wonder if you got one for $25 at Supacheeeep and under its sticker was a bunnings sticker...


----------



## QldKev (23/6/14)

Buy em at Bunnings and take em back to Supercheap for refunds


----------



## Batz (23/6/14)

Blue = water
Red = Petrol
Yellow/Black = Diesel
Green = 2 stroke
White = Beer


----------



## Bribie G (23/6/14)

Batz said:


> Blue = water
> Red = Petrol
> Yellow/Black = Diesel
> Green = 2 stroke
> White = Beer


Stainless 304 conical = Next Week

:icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## H0U5ECAT (23/6/14)

Isn't bunnings only supplying the water barrels in blue now?

I only went down there a couple of weeks ago to pick up the round ones. Square and round were blue


----------



## Mattrox (23/6/14)

I love how on the features it says "can be used for homebrewing".


----------



## Forever Wort (24/6/14)

Further proof of the expansion of the hobby.


----------



## TheWiggman (24/6/14)

I did a brew for a mate on the weekend and he came back with a yellow 20l container. I said "so they've got them in other colours now?", "no, this one's a fuel one and I figured it'd be alright". He then said the blue ones were there as well.

I sent him back to change over. For interest's sake, does anyone know if the fuel containers would be appropriate? I figured it would have some less human-friendly chemicals in it to make it hydrocarbon tolerant and would hate for it to leech flavours.


----------



## Bribie G (24/6/14)

Anyone old enough will remember that the original 1970s Brigalow etc beer starter kits came with a black fermenting drum. Still in use last time I was at Bacchus Brewing when they were a Brew on Premises outfit so still available on the market I'd guess.


----------



## Damn (24/6/14)

Only use the yellow ones for high gravity swill.


----------



## Vini2ton (24/6/14)

Neck-oil. Yellow.


----------



## brzt6060 (28/6/14)

Been trying to find these in WA, took a while but I managed to find it on the website (now the joy of trying to find it in store):
25L - http://www.bunnings.com.au/venture-bmw-25l-blue-tint-wide-mouth-water-storage-drum-with-bung_p3240533
30L - http://www.bunnings.com.au/venture-bmw-30l-blue-tint-wide-mouth-water-storage-drum-with-bung_p3240534

Other items of interest I found at bunnings:
[SIZE=11pt]http://www.bunnings.com.au/maxipail-20l-plastic-pail-with-lid_p4475875[/SIZE]
[SIZE=11pt]Or this if you wanted to do smaller batches for testing?[/SIZE]
http://www.bunnings.com.au/bucket-plastic-bmw-9-6l-rnd-w-lid-colored-007285_p4460227

[SIZE=11pt]Found these ones as well but they are a bit more pricey...[/SIZE]
http://www.supercheapauto.com.au/online-store/products/SCA-Carry-Can-W-Mouth-Water-25L.aspx?pid=341458#Cross
http://www.bcf.com.au/online-store/products/Willow-Camper-Can-with-Tap-25L.aspx?pid=114960#Cross


Any one in WA found a cheap solution or tried getting SCA / BCF to price match?


On a side note does anyone else find they go into bunnings for a cheap items and end up search for 40+ minutes for it and then come out $200 worse off.


----------



## Wilkensone (28/6/14)

brzt6060 said:


> Been trying to find these in WA, took a while but I managed to find it on the website (now the joy of trying to find it in store):
> 25L - http://www.bunnings.com.au/venture-bmw-25l-blue-tint-wide-mouth-water-storage-drum-with-bung_p3240533
> 30L - http://www.bunnings.com.au/venture-bmw-30l-blue-tint-wide-mouth-water-storage-drum-with-bung_p3240534
> 
> ...


I picked up the 30l ones about 2 weeks ago mate so they are around. Best thing I found is that you call up your local store and ask them to search for stores around you to see who has stock which they did for me. If you give them the I/N number which is on the website it makes it much easier.. also they are kept where the eskys are if you are having trouble finding them.


----------



## Alex.Tas (1/7/14)

dammag said:


> As an aside, anyone worrying about the odour of these when they are new, I filled mine with hot water and unscented Napisan for 3 days, rinsed it out and couldn't smell a thing.


Great to know. i've been wondering how to get rid of this for the last few days. They smell like absolute shit. 
I filled my new cube the other day a few times with boiling water and left it for a while. 
still smelt like plastic and the cooled water from the cube tasted like water that had been left in a car for a few days in the sun.
I've done a bit of reading and there is (not surprisingly) a great deal of contradictory information on how to get rid of the bad taste. 

Unfortunately i was too excited about doing my first AG batch on the weekend, and decided the excitement of getting into AG was worth risking a little plastic taste (from the nochill cube) in my maiden batch. Dunno how it tastes yet as its still in the cube. hopefully will drop it into the fermenter on thurs/friday and give it a taste.
fingers crossed.


----------



## Forever Wort (2/7/14)

In my experience the foul smell from the Bunnings fermenters does not translate into a foul taste. With all my Bunnings drums I've just boiled two litres of water and swirled it around for five minutes with the lid on before putting down a batch. No problems, great tasting beer.


----------



## Alex.Tas (2/7/14)

Forever Wort said:


> In my experience the foul smell from the Bunnings fermenters does not translate into a foul taste. With all my Bunnings drums I've just boiled two litres of water and swirled it around for five minutes with the lid on before putting down a batch. No problems, great tasting beer.


Awesome. That's good to know.
The water I tasted coming out of them was pretty bad though. Time will tell I guess


----------



## mrsupraboy (6/7/14)

Alex.Tas said:


> Awesome. That's good to know.
> The water I tasted coming out of them was pretty bad though. Time will tell I guess


I didn't even bother doing that and I cubbed with the bunnings cubes that are right next to the fermenter and no bad tastes


----------



## Alex.Tas (7/7/14)

I haven't used the fermenters, i've only used the cubes.
I made my first AG batch an then cubed it directly (using vinyl tubing) into the Bunnings BMW cube. I probably should have run some boiling wort into a glass and let it cool in hindsight.
I had rinsed the cube out a few, maybe three times. Twice with boiling water from my urn. 
I poured the cube into my fermenter last friday after being in there for five days. There was an extremely noticeable taste of plastic in the sample i took for a hydrometer reading. I had some US05 in the fridge so pitched it just to see if the flavour dissipates over the course of fermentation.
At this stage I'm considering not wasting any more hops on dry hopping it because it may be a lost cause.

It would be a real shame to have to tip my first ag batch due to a plastic taste from the cube! 
Hydro taste yesterday (sunday) had a plastic taste to it.

I've since soaked it in a napisan solution (about 1 lid to 25L) for a few days. then rinsed it out a few times with hot water.
I cubed up a dunkel yesterday so fingers crossed it turns out well.


----------



## Mardoo (7/7/14)

I have 3 of the fermenters. I rinsed, gave a perc/met soak, and sanitized. No discernible plastic flavor in the 6 beers I've brewed, including a couple pale milds, where I think it would have shown up clearly.


----------



## SNippets01 (7/7/14)

I've used one of these for a couple of brews and they are really good! 

Small enough to handle 23L batches and are much easier than the larger 30L typical brewshop fermenters 

Have never had any plastic taste or smell since i've used it, however I did give it a good wash with PBW prior to first use. 

I think any new vessel or equipment should be washed prior to first use, as you don't know what is on the surface, whether it is just dirt/dust or a film left over from the manufacturing process.


----------



## Alex.Tas (7/7/14)

im thinking that maybe the addition of near boiling liquid may be one of the main factors here?


----------



## IsonAd (8/7/14)

A soack for a few hrs with baking soda and hot water gets rid if the smell. I use the 25 l and the 15l all the time. I fit 2x 15l containers in my ferment fridge, great for split batches.


----------



## tj2204 (18/8/14)

Just noticed on the bunnings website that all of the blue fermenters seem to have had a $6 price increase. Now $26 for the 30L and $22 for the 25L. 

Bastards!


----------



## Bribie G (18/8/14)

The dollar and oil price I guess.


----------



## Dixon (19/8/14)

Just noticed that Supercheap Auto have the 25L blue fermenters on sale atm if anyone is interested.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (19/8/14)

Dixon said:


> Just noticed that Supercheap Auto have the 25L blue fermenters on sale atm if anyone is interested.


Good find Dixon.

Does anyone know if the 20 litre jerrycan shown above has the bunghole pre-drilled?


----------



## Bogchops (1/10/18)

Bribie G said:


> They have quite normal rubber O rings as you can make out from the labels displayed on the photo.
> 
> Also I just used a bit of lube to make sure I screwed it in really tight
> 
> ...


If you've got a tight ring then yeah you'd definitely need lube!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## KegLand-com-au (4/10/18)

Bogchops said:


> If you've got a tight ring then yeah you'd definitely need lube!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



If you drill the right sized hole sometimes its easier just to push in some tubing and use a blow off tube.

With a clean hole some beer line will make a good seal in the lid.


----------



## pnorkle (4/10/18)

*whoosh*


----------



## Lionman (5/10/18)

Alex.Tas said:


> I haven't used the fermenters, i've only used the cubes.
> I made my first AG batch an then cubed it directly (using vinyl tubing) into the Bunnings BMW cube. I probably should have run some boiling wort into a glass and let it cool in hindsight.
> I had rinsed the cube out a few, maybe three times. Twice with boiling water from my urn.
> I poured the cube into my fermenter last friday after being in there for five days. There was an extremely noticeable taste of plastic in the sample i took for a hydrometer reading. I had some US05 in the fridge so pitched it just to see if the flavour dissipates over the course of fermentation.
> ...



I realise this is 4 years too late but for the benefit of others, I would put money on it being the vinyl tubing coming into contact with hot wort that was your problem. PVC is not heat resistant. Always use silicone tubing far transfering hot liquids.


----------

